# Any working M.2 WiFi modules?



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has found any working NGFF-M.2 WiFi modules that work with FreeBSD?

It looks like there is work on newer Atheros modules with this:
https://github.com/erikarn/otus/blob/master/otus/freebsd/src/sys/dev/athp/ath10k/core.c

I see this device listed above:
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Rivet_Networks_Killer_Wireless-AC_1525


----------

